# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Britani, 18 vjeçari shqiptar sfidon Google

## number

Nëse do të dëgjonim se dikush po tenton të konkurojë motorin kërkues në internet “Google”,  mbase do ta komentonim  këtë lajm jo me shumë optimizën duke shprehur skepticizëm.

Por në rastin e një 18 vjecari shqiptar në Britaninë e Madhe nuk ka aspak vend për dyshime. Marsel Gashi ka marrë përsipër të konkurojë “Google”, duke tërhequr vëmendjen e investitorëve amerikanë dhe holandezë të cilët i kanë vënë në dispozicion 6 milion dollar për zgjerimin e projektit të tij.

I riu shqiptar është themeluesi motorit të kërkimit Timmp.com që ofron 130 miliard faqe me të dhëna të cilave çdo ditë i shtohen nga 3 milion faqe të reja.

“Jam shumë i lumtur që ky projekt i imi ka gjetur mbështetjen e disa investitorëve të cilët besojnë tek unë dhe ky projekt”, thotë Gashi në një prononcim për Top-Channel.

Agjencia e lajmeve ekonomike “Bloomberg” e vlerëson projektin e shqiptarit si një prej motorëve të kërkimit më të rëndësishëm që ka shumë se cfarë të ofrojë për përdoruesit.

Gjeniu shqiptar i elektronikës ndjek studimet në shkollë të mesme dhe jeton në qytetin e Leiçesterit në të cilin familja e tij u vendos si emigrantë kur ai ishte 8 vjeç.

Që kur ishte 14 vjeç Marsel Gashi hapi një faqe interneti ku shiste orendi shtëpiake nga e cila çdo javë fitonte 3 mijë paund. Këtë biznes ai do ta shiste për shumën prej 100 mijë paundësh.

Ai është edhe autor i një libri me titull “Dream Less Ëin More” (Ëndërro pak fito shumë”), nëpërmjet të cilit kërkon të inspirojë të rinjtë në vështirësi ekonomike.

Gashi e komenton këtë libër si sekretin për të luftuar reçesionin dhe se si në kohë të vështira ekonomike mund të ndërtosh biznese të suksesshme.

Marsel Gashi themeloi kompaninë e tij të parë me emër “Solution Media” që kur ishte 14 vjeç.

Një vit më vonë ai fitoni një konkurs për të drejtuar një program radiofonik në një radio lokale, ku më pas programi i tij do të arrinte një audiencë prej 270,000 dëgjuesish.

E nëse qindra mijëra 18 vjeçarë në Britaninë e Madhe nuk e dinë ende se cfarë do të ndodhë me të ardhmen e tyre, për Marsel Gashin ky është një kapitull i mbyllur pasi idetë e tij tashmë janë kthyer në një sukses të vërtetë që vlejnë miliona paund.

Cka mendoni per kete, dhe desha te di nga eshte ky shqiptari nga shqiperia maqedonia apo kosova e njeh dikush kete ka bere nje pune te shkelqyer 
http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.p...4061&ref=onews

www.Timmp.com

----------


## strange

Interesante me erdhi shikova edhe unë pakës dhe ajo qe me beri me tepër përshtypje ishte kjo:

http://www.timmp.com/static/about.php

http://www.timmp.com/assets/images/vaag.png

A po me duket mua a është Skënderbeu ne sfonde?


Sa për pyetjen number, Gashi ne Kosove ka shume, ama Marsel jo, me duket se është nga Shqipëria. Gjithsesi i uroje fat shqipes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## valdetshala

Ooooo sa mirë me qenë SHQIPTAR.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Lum ajo familje qe ka femije te tille  :buzeqeshje: 
uroj ky femije te behet shembull per moshataret e tij

----------


## RUDIGER

ketij bravo i qofte, por google deri tani nuk e sfidon dot.

sapo e provova motorin e kerkimit te tij, nuk mi gjen dot faqet qe mi gjen google.

----------


## Ksanthi

Bravo cunit .

----------


## Mau_kiko

Gazetaret e Top Channel... jane vetem ca injorant dhe asgje me teper.
Ketij bravo i qofte qe merr iniciativen, por pune e kote me duket nga ana e ketij
Madje por merr vlera qe normalisht nuk i ka. Google eshte i pamundur per tu konkurruar, dhe aq me pak, duke perdorur vete google per ta bere kete  :ngerdheshje: 

Nejse, flluske sapuni ne ajer.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Google eshte i pamundur per tu konkurruar, dhe aq me pak, duke perdorur vete google per ta bere kete


Kurre mos thoni kurre...

Njehere e nje kohe njerezit qeshnin si tani edhe thonin qe askush nuk mund te konkurronte Excite apo Lycos... I mban mend njeri keta... Apo Metacrawler, Ask Jeeves etj...  pastaj thonin qe askush nuk mund ta kaloje Yahoo... sot thone askush nuk mun te konkurroje google...

E historia vazhdon....  :buzeqeshje: 


Bravo cunit thuaj....

----------


## drifilon

> Cka mendoni per kete, dhe desha te di nga eshte ky shqiptari nga shqiperia maqedonia apo kosova e njeh dikush kete ka bere nje pune te shkelqyer



Nga kosova gashe ne shqiperi dhe maqedoni nuk ka perveqe se ne kosove (Madje gashe nuk ka ase ne kosoven lindore dhe male te zi ....


Shto ketu edhe faktin si qdo her se ne piedestale te biznesite arrijne vetem kosovaret ,,

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Kurre mos thoni kurre...
> 
> Njehere e nje kohe njerezit qeshnin si tani edhe thonin qe askush nuk mund te konkurronte Excite apo Lycos... I mban mend njeri keta... Apo Metacrawler, Ask Jeeves etj...  pastaj thonin qe askush nuk mund ta kaloje Yahoo... sot thone askush nuk mun te konkurroje google...
> 
> E historia vazhdon.... 
> 
> 
> Bravo cunit thuaj....


Fprce, mor burre, ti ke edhe njohuri te shumta nga sa kam pare nga postet e meparshme.... hapi icik source te kesaj faqes..
Mendon se Googel mund te konkurrohet duke perdorur google api?  :pa dhembe: 
Pastaj:*
"Marsel Gashi ka marrë përsipër të konkurojë “Google”, duke tërhequr vëmendjen e investitorëve amerikanë dhe holandezë të cilët i kanë vënë në dispozicion 6 milion dollar për zgjerimin e projektit të tij"*
6 milion paund nuk perbejne as 1% te aksioneve te google.. lol, vetem nese je naiv mendon ndryshe, ky ska per te vajt me shume larg...

Google eshte me teper sesa thjesht nje makine kerkimi, eshte kthyre ne nje folje, stil jete, Kur nuk po e konkurojne Bing dhe Yaho, qe derdhin miliona para, mendoni se nje femije do te arrij ta konkuroje?
ohh come on, te behemi serioz

----------


## Izadora

Kompliment !

----------


## Kinney

Bravo i qofte, pa dyshim qe eshte gjeni.
por nga ana tjeter me duhet te jem dakord me Mau Kiko,
qe te konkurrosh google apo çfaredo motori tjeter kerkimi e jo vetem duhet te ofrosh diçka qe google nuk e ka, ose te ofrosh ate qe ofron google me nje cilesi me te mire.
Kjo vlen per çdo lloj sherbimi apo produkti.
Mos te harrojme qe google ka ne gjirin e vet plot gjeni, dhe ka nje filozofi qe me pelqen jashte mase, K.I.S.S. Te gjitha prodhimet software te google, plus dhe vete google jane tej mase te thjeshta dhe praktike, e perseri te avancuara. Kjo eshte pika e forte e google.

Po ku i dihet dhe mbase ja del mbane.

----------


## Elian70

BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO
S'ka rendesi qe konkuron apo jo google, e rendesishme eshte qe ai eshte shqiptar, i pregatitur dhe i zgjuar. Nuk eshte gjenialiteti por puna e tij dhe oret e pafundme....
Respektet e mia me te perzemerta dhe rruge te mbare ne ate qe ka nisur dhe qe beson.

----------


## PINK

> Gazetaret e Top Channel... jane vetem ca injorant dhe asgje me teper.
> Ketij bravo i qofte qe merr iniciativen, por pune e kote me duket nga ana e ketij
> Madje por merr vlera qe normalisht nuk i ka. Google eshte i pamundur per tu konkurruar, dhe aq me pak, duke perdorur vete google per ta bere kete 
> 
> Nejse, flluske sapuni ne ajer.


asaj si dihet, eshte vetem 18vjec. Moshataret e tij, i kane pants on the ground. lol. Bravo i qofte.

----------


## Shiu

> asaj si dihet, eshte vetem 18vjec. Moshataret e tij, i kane pants on the ground. lol. Bravo i qofte.


PINK,   <3

----------


## PINK

> PINK,   <3


Shiu, ke humb !!  :buzeqeshje: )))))

----------


## Kinney

E provova tani dhe po me duket mjaft i mire ne kerkime, dmth filtron gjerat e pavlera.

----------


## Mau_kiko

> asaj si dihet, eshte vetem 18vjec. Moshataret e tij, i kane pants on the ground. lol. Bravo i qofte.



Ka moshatare te tjere qe ne moshen e atij kane arritur edhe me shume, edhe pse sjane bere ndonjehere publik.
Nejse, sic e tha edhe F-I kurre mos thuaj kurre. Ndoshta i pjell mendja ndonje gje te re...




> E provova tani dhe po me duket mjaft i mire ne kerkime, dmth filtron gjerat e pavlera.


kurse per mendimin tim duhet te ndryshoj serverat, nuk ishte shum i shpejte, te pakten, ishte 2-3 sekonda me i ngadalte se google..

----------


## hot_prinz

Kjo pune e madhe e ketij cuni eshte e njejte si une ta blej nje roman te Kadares, ia nderroj kopertinat dhe ta sfidoj me te Kadaren.

----------


## INFINITY©

Po kerkoja kete librin qe ka shkruar ky djali dhe nje review qe lexova thoshte se eshte shume i dobet si liber. Gjithsesi, vetem 18 vjec eshte dhe po arrin shume per moshen qe ka.

----------

